

Show HN: TumblrThemr - tool to develop tumblr themes offline - kalyan02
http://github.com/kalyan02/tumblrthemr

======
Ashuu
I was looking for such a tool! But unfortunately, its only for Mac! When will
we get TumblrThemr on windows?

~~~
kalyan02
You should be able to run it on windows as it is, by checking out the source
and executing ./run.sh script or simply 'python main.py'.

Building the standalone shouldn't be hard to do it with py2exe.

